# global warming



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey

So ive just watched this documentary on BBC 2 called horizon (a good quality documentary series for those none English) and it scared the hell out of me, at least it gives me something else to worry about i suppose.

Basically, what i said was in contrast to global warming (as we all know caused by greenhouse gases) is 'global dimming'. This is caused by the actually dirty air particles from pollution causing clouds to become thicker than they naturally are, thus reflecting the suns rays off them and in effect cooling the planet, it works against global warming. But it has been fooling us into thinking that greenhouse gases are not as damaging to the environment as previously thought.

However, once we start to reduce the particles and pollution through filter etc as we have done effectively in north europe giving cleaner air quality, this causes the global warming to increase but at a vastly higher rate than previously thought. This was evident for the 3 days after 9/11 when all airtraffic was grounded, all across the US the temperature increased by on average 1 degree celcius, WITHIN 1 DAY, due to no air traffic giving off the condensor trailers which cause global dimming.

In a nut shell, in 25 yrs time, the earth is predicted in these new models to be 2 degrees celcius hotter, then the greenland ice sheet melts, followed by the sea rising by 7 meters (goodbye london, NY, LA etc etc), then the rainforests will wither away due to the heat increase, causing forest fires and releasing billions of tonnes of CO2 into the environment.

Then to top it all off, in 50 yrs time once the earth temperature has risen by 6 degrees celcius, these vast stores of methan under the Antartic ocean will start to come out of the sea bed and the seas will literally boil releasing a further 10 billion tonnes of methan (which is 8 times the greenhouse effect as CO2) into the atmosphere.

Thus in 100 yrs time the earth will be at least 10 degrees celcius hotter. THIS IS IN MY LIFETIME!!!! :!: :idea: :!:

This scares the hell out of me, especially with the US administration still refising to acknowledge global warming as fact :shock: !!!

What can we all do apart from wait to be melted to death :roll:


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sn/tvradio/program ... mary.shtml

heres the link to the documentary, any thoughts?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

danny said:


> Then to top it all off, in 50 yrs time once the earth temperature has risen by 6 degrees celcius, these vast stores of methan under the Antartic ocean will start to come out of the sea bed and the seas will literally boil releasing a further 10 billion tonnes of methan (which is 8 times the greenhouse effect as CO2) into the atmosphere.


what you are talking about here is totally true even though it may sound like paranoia. methane released under the oceans caused massive extinctions in earths history. its very scary.

if youre really interested in this stuff you should look into the gaia hypothesis. its the theory based on the earth being a living organism. speaking for myself its the only thing that makes sense. im hawaiian and our beliefs correlate to the earth (papa) being our birth mother and quite alive. there are a bunch of books you can read on this subject. i just took out a book from the library called mother earth spirituality written by ed mcgaa, eagle man. hes an ogala sioux shaman. the book is about native american beliefs and how we can reconnect and heal our wounded earth and save her life. these beliefs are the same as most indiginous beliefs around the world. in order to save ourselves we must save her first. but unfortunately most modern religions keep peoples heads in the clouds focused on the man with the white beard throwing down commandments and giving us permission to disconnect and thus destroy the earth which only comes full circle to bite us in the ass because it ends up destroying us too, which is what we are seeing now and only now science is starting to back it up with evidence.

thats what you are seeing in the documentary. the sad part is it may just be too late.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

well I hope I'm dead by then is all I gotta say...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Heh, this 'global dimming' phenomenon with John Travolta used to be dubbed the 'Parasol Effect' when I did a high school science fair project on it way back in the nineties. I still think its a bit of a bullshit theory because the same CFCs causing global warming are supposedly delecting the light and the two will not cancel each other out, but cause both global warming AND global dimming.

Fart


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

no, its the greenhouse gases (CO2) that cause global warming, and the actually dirty air particles, like soot, that causes the global dimming. In europe we've been quite effective at getting rid of the air particles which cause dimming (throught filters), but have done nought to stop the gases themselves, hence future global warming.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

*These Are the Last Days*

Just kidding. But seriously, I've never heard of these models before. Perhaps they are accurate. Perhaps not. Whatever the case, I'll not worry about it.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

There are different scenarios regarding global warming and what danny introduced, it is the most scary one. When I started my studies at uni year 1999, I was sure I will do something good for the environment. Nowadays I have become a cynical bastard and think only about myself, my boyfriend, family and friends. In that way I keep myself out of depression and misery. I don't know if it is a good thing or not... But I am not thinking the big global environmental threats anymore, as I'm aware I hardly can do anything to stop them. And I'm studying environmental protection science. :?

At least I'll never give birth to any new innocent person into this sad, overpopulated world...and if I someday find that I wanna have a child, adoption will be the way for me.


----------

